# Looking for apartment



## Bobby18082000 (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi, i am moving to Calahonda in a few weeks and finding it hard to find nice apartment, does anyone know of any properties up for rental in and aroung the Riveria del sol?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Bobby18082000 said:


> Hi, i am moving to Calahonda in a few weeks and finding it hard to find nice apartment, does anyone know of any properties up for rental in and aroung the Riveria del sol?


Have a look at Spanish property, Spanish property for sale, property sales Spain


----------

